# Thermostat quote from Audi



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Just been quoted £693 labour to replace the thermostat on my mk2 tts... Going to let me know on Monday how much the parts will cost.

Sound about right :?


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

C00P5TT5 said:


> Just been quoted £693 labour to replace the thermostat on my mk2 tts... Going to let me know on Monday how much the parts will cost.
> 
> Sound about right :?


OUCH!

Had mine done last year at local Indy Audi specialist total cost was £253.39
Labour 3.3 hrs -£178.20 + vat
Parts (thermostat-genuine vag parts) £32.96 + vat

Mine was on a 2.0 tfsi not tts by the way if it makes a difference?


----------



## Raffe (Apr 14, 2018)

FInd a decent specialist, waste of money paying Audi to do this type of work.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Raffe said:


> FInd a decent specialist, waste of money paying Audi to do this type of work.


^^ This, although it is a pain in the arse job, I guess around £250-350 at an indie.


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

It's a terrible job to DIY - mine cost £245 at audi but it was done at same time as cam belt and water pump. The housing has to be changed too so that part needs including. It's a common fault.


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

Essexaviator said:


> The housing has to be changed too so that part needs including.


The thermostat/housing is one part.


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

I had mine done a couple of weeks ago at a small garage in Little Sutton on the Wirral.

I had a Meyle part which i Paid about£20 for IIRC (had it a while) and they charged me £60 labour - they also fitted a new coolant reservoir at the same time, as mine was pretty dirty inside.

Bargain and works perfectly!

Where the f*** do Audi get off thinking they can charge that price???

I use this guy a lot as he's really cost effective and seems to be 'old school' which I prefer.


----------



## whosijones (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi. What's the garage in little Sutton called? I might take mine there as it's not too far from me.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I've been running with an open one for about a year now. Doing 70km a day most of it highway.
Temps are between 74 and 90c. 74 is highway temp. No issues. I have all the parts to replace it but I'm waiting for the sunny days to do both the belt (152.000km) and the thermostat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henderson74 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi NHS99

what's the name of the garage in little Sutton?


----------



## maverickuk1 (Jan 22, 2015)

I had a extortionate quote from a local garage they said it was a 5 hour job and they had to take the inlet manifold off to do it according to autodata. I ended up buying the thermostat off bestparts for about 18quid and fitted it myself took about 3 hours as stopped a fair few times to read the guide on here and also for coffee breaks


----------



## AndreiV93 (Mar 29, 2017)

maverickuk1 said:


> I had a extortionate quote from a local garage they said it was a 5 hour job and they had to take the inlet manifold off to do it according to autodata. I ended up buying the thermostat off bestparts for about 18quid and fitted it myself took about 3 hours as stopped a fair few times to read the guide on here and also for coffee breaks


How did you find poder's guide? Looks pretty detailed... Going to attempt to do mine in the coming months, no way I'm paying hundreds for changing the thermostat.


----------



## maverickuk1 (Jan 22, 2015)

AndreiV93 said:


> maverickuk1 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a extortionate quote from a local garage they said it was a 5 hour job and they had to take the inlet manifold off to do it according to autodata. I ended up buying the thermostat off bestparts for about 18quid and fitted it myself took about 3 hours as stopped a fair few times to read the guide on here and also for coffee breaks
> ...


I found it ok, its pretty spot i didn't take the hose off the bottom of the rad though as its pretty tight up round there specially working off a jack. I did however find that when i put the new thermostat on the hole for the little bolt under all the wires on the right hand side(secures the steel pipe to the block) was slightly out. I had two different thermostats and it was the same on both, the first was a cheap one off ebay the second was a magnetti marelli one and both were the same. Ive still got the link for the thermostats they are a lot cheaper than ebay and better quality

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1399578


----------



## Jasonl (Mar 31, 2018)

Im doing the same ..change it myself once the weather warms up


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Just a quick question

I will be removing the aircon condenser to replace it in the not too distant future, whilst this and the intercooler and radiator is removed will this make the thermostat replacement easier?

Thanks


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

Sorry guys, not been on the forum for a few days. For those wanting to know the garage its:

Great Sutton Garage Northwest Ltd

65 Chester Rd, Ellesmere Port CH66 3PA

0151 339 3339

Just mention they worked on a TT with the reg X3 NEH


----------



## Henderson74 (Feb 27, 2019)

HI

Worth taking there for my cam belt? Thought about using one in Neston but I want to find the best local garage!


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

Henderson74 said:


> HI
> 
> Worth taking there for my cam belt? Thought about using one in Neston but I want to find the best local garage!


I would probably say so but I didnt get mine done there as only started travelling up that way in the last few months. He's done various relatively simple things for me, always at very good prices compared to Essex, and he seems like an old school mechanic to me - which I like!


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

I got a 2007 2.0t fsi had a couple of weeks I noticed it wasn't getting up to temp on a drive so ordered the part from Audi £40 I already had some oem g13 so did it myself belt off then tensioner off and then alternator take a few pipes out the way job done took less than 2hrs to do.


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

chrisj82 said:


> I got a 2007 2.0t fsi had a couple of weeks I noticed it wasn't getting up to temp on a drive so ordered the part from Audi £40 I already had some oem g13 so did it myself belt off then tensioner off and then alternator take a few pipes out the way job done took less than 2hrs to do.


2 hours start to finish ?

I wonder if the TTS is different, even second time round I don't think I could get anywhere near that time !


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

nick2000 said:


> chrisj82 said:
> 
> 
> > I got a 2007 2.0t fsi had a couple of weeks I noticed it wasn't getting up to temp on a drive so ordered the part from Audi £40 I already had some oem g13 so did it myself belt off then tensioner off and then alternator take a few pipes out the way job done took less than 2hrs to do.
> ...


Yeah was straight forward watched a vid on YouTube the night before so I knew what needed to moved out the way and location and just cracked on with it,been working on my own cars for nearly 20 years always try and do my own work.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

UPDATE... Audi never came back to me with a cost of the parts... Shame on you Audi Reading Berkshire... Booked in with a indie £163 part's and labour... Even asked if I could take the car down as the engine design does change between models... That's good service


----------



## Steve172 (Mar 28, 2018)

I've just booked mine in with an indie in East Kent - The Motorist Centre (ex-Seat main agent).
£174 using genuine parts.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Has anyone got a part number for the thermostat for a TTS, Mine's not running up to the temp all the time?


----------



## Vmlopes (May 5, 2019)

C00P5TT5 said:


> UPDATE... Audi never came back to me with a cost of the parts... Shame on you Audi Reading Berkshire... Booked in with a indie £163 part's and labour... Even asked if I could take the car down as the engine design does change between models... That's good service


Did you use a local indie to Reading, be interested to know which one as I'm in Reading also.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

poder said:


> Essexaviator said:
> 
> 
> > The housing has to be changed too so that part needs including.
> ...


I was just thinking this reading about thermostat and housing, so it's one part?

i've been quoted £41 inc VAT from local Audi Dealer on the part


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi all,

I have been wondering if this was a common problem. I very rarely see my temp hit 90. It is usually down around the 72-76 mark. However, never noticed any issues as a result.

What is the actual reason for this? Is it the oil not getting to temp or is the thermostat faulty?


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sorry to bump this but can someone advise please?


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Romani44 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been wondering if this was a common problem. I very rarely see my temp hit 90. It is usually down around the 72-76 mark. However, never noticed any issues as a result.
> 
> What is the actual reason for this? Is it the oil not getting to temp or is the thermostat faulty?


Thermostat faulty m8 mine was the same so I changed it and now bang on 90


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

Steve172 said:


> I've just booked mine in with an indie in East Kent - The Motorist Centre (ex-Seat main agent).
> £174 using genuine parts.


Hi Steve,

How did it go and where abouts did you get it done? For that price I could be willing to drive over.

Cheers


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

C00P5TT5 said:


> UPDATE... Audi never came back to me with a cost of the parts... Shame on you Audi Reading Berkshire... Booked in with a indie £163 part's and labour... Even asked if I could take the car down as the engine design does change between models... That's good service


So, whilst I was hopeful that the quote was accurate, once it was in I received the call from the garage.... "really sorry but it is going to take more time than we thought"... Anyway total labour was 3 hours plus parts... Came in at about £300.

Seems that the thermostat placement is all over the place depending on the year, make and model of the engine.

Car is running better, temps correct so I am happy.... At least it wasn't the £600+ audi wanted and no doubt would have found something else they would want to charge for


----------



## whosijones (Oct 28, 2017)

Twice I've taken my car to a local mechanic here in North Wales and both times he's had the wrong part supplied.
I think I'll get the part direct from Audi, he said he'd do it for £40 labour.

These thermostats are a bit of a nightmare!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------

